# Manuscript Submission Question



## Tyler Danann (Oct 30, 2014)

Just trying to get mine ready for blast-off but I'm getting mixed-views on putting a space between paragraphs. One reviewer is saying 'yes', the other is saying 'no way!'

Should I put a space between paragraphs?


----------



## krishan (Oct 30, 2014)

It depends what you are sending, how you are sending it, and where you are sending it to. William Shunn provides an excellent general guide to manuscript preparation, with examples for different forms.


----------



## Terry D (Oct 30, 2014)

Tyler Danann said:


> Just trying to get mine ready for blast-off but I'm getting mixed-views on putting a space between paragraphs. One reviewer is saying 'yes', the other is saying 'no way!'
> 
> Should I put a space between paragraphs?



It very much depends on to whom you are sending it. Agent? Publisher? Magazine? Webzine? In my experience an extra space between paragraphs is usually a signal for a scene/time break. Remember, editors don't want to see your manuscript formatted like a page from a book. They will do the formatting for their publication: font, pagination, type size, etc.

If you are going the self publication route, you can do what you want, but I've never seen a book, or published story with an extra space between paragraphs other than in the cases described above.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello Tyler

The format I use which seems to be one consistently specified by agents I've submitted to - and most other references I've seen - goes like this:

1. Double spaced throughout

2. No indentation for first line of chapters and separate sections of chapters

3. All other paragraphs indented

4. No spaces between paragraphs

5. One extra space before a new section within a chapter (no characters such as '* * *' between chapter sections. In a printed book you will see this indication of a chapter break but only at the bottom of a page. If it occurs mid-page it will be a blank line)

6. Each chapter begins on a new page.

I hope this helps.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for your responses folks.

RM covered most of it which is what I was doing already pretty much...


----------

